# Externe-Boxen + Laptoplautsprecher



## DanB (14. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage, ich wollte einmal fragen, ob es möglich ist, externe Lautsprcher und die Laptoplautsprecher gleichzeitig zu benutzen, da die Boxen nicht die beste Qualität haben, die Laptoplautsprecher besser sind aber leise, außerdem wäre es praktisch, da ich dann sozusagen eine Box vor mir hätte(Laptop) und eine links und rechts(externe Lautsprecher).

Kann man das irgendwo einstellen, dass der Laptop beide gleichzeitg benutzen soll?


Danke im Voraus!

DanB

Edit: Ich lese auch schon die ganze zeit im Internet nach, nur sagen dort viele es geht nicht und viel es klappt, was ist nun die Wahrheit und wie finde ich es heraus?
Und ich möchte auch keine externe USB-Soundkarte kaufen, geht das nicht mit Software?

Ich habe Windows Vista auf meinem PC laufen.

Ich habe ja die Vermutung das ichs darüber einstellen kann, ich finde aber nicht heraus wie, ich bekomme den	Realtek Digital Output nicht zum laufen, wenn ichs teste höre ich nie was, egal ob mit internen oder externen Lautsprechern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (14. April 2010)

Meines Wissens ist es nicht möglich sowohl interne als auch externe Lautsprecher gleichzeitig an einem Notebook zu betreiben. Es kann immer nur eine Ausgabequelle aktiv sein.


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist es nicht möglich sowohl interne als auch externe Lautsprecher gleichzeitig an einem Notebook zu betreiben. Es kann immer nur eine Ausgabequelle aktiv sein.



Es sei denn, du hast ein Headset mit externer Soundkarte (so wie ich), dann geht das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (14. April 2010)

Naja, ich habe hier nur einfache 08-15 Lautsprecher rumstehen, haben also keine Soundkarte eingebaut und da ght echt nichts über Software?


----------



## Resch (14. April 2010)

Nein geht meines Erachtens nach wirklich nicht ohne extra Soundkarte.


----------

